# deodorant for a 9yo boy?



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

I recently noticed that my 9yo ds is starting to get an odor,and I was just wondering if anyone had an suggestions as to deodorants.He's a big boy so I'm not sure if that is the reason or if he's just at the age where he needs it.He does bathe daily so that helps,but I don't want him to get stinky at school and get picked on.I thought of using the crystal deodorants but they don't seem to work for dd or me.Thanks!


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

I've been curious about the *right* age to start deodorant too. My 8yo DD often complains that her armpits smell like tacos.







I can't smell her from afar yet though.


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

Take him to the store with you and casually go down that aisle. Ask him which scent he prefers--or maybe unscented. Then buy it.

Amy


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

I recommend the Adidas brand. It is the only one I've found that doesn't have aluminum in it. Plus it is not an overpowering smell.


----------



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

KMK-Mama-my dd started wearing deodorant at about 7yo.I could smell her tacos from a distance though







.

AAK-I'd love to just take him to the store and let him pick,but he's autistic and hates shopping,so I have to pick it out.

Heavenly-thanks for the suggestion!I'll pick him up some of that kind and see how he likes it.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

My 8 yo uses deodorant already as she has requested it. I will only get her deodorant and not the antiperspirant at this point. If she starts staining the armpits of her shirts we can revisit that, but it works for now, and the deodorant alone is less irritating.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
I recommend the Adidas brand. It is the only one I've found that doesn't have aluminum in it. Plus it is not an overpowering smell.

Oh, thanks for this! I've been getting my 11-year-old the Tom's of Maine unscented, but I think he might like this better.


----------



## allaiter (Apr 11, 2008)

My 12yr DD has been wearing it for a few years and my 8yrDS wears it too. They are highly active kids so they do "stink". They use toms or this yellow container that is really cheap and is at target and walmart.


----------



## artzy_fartzy68 (Dec 29, 2005)

One of the old spice deodorants doesn't have aluminum. it's the one my husband uses. I think it's the "sport" one, but I'm not sure. it's red.









tacos!!! ha ha! she must think that cumin smells like BO, which is HILARIOUS b/c I make a rice dish that has a lot of cumin and my kids call it Armpit Rice!!


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

make sure you follow up with him in a few weeks and ask if he likes it, if it works and the frangrance works for him, if he's getting any rashes or redness from using it. deoderants are a very personal thing i find. tom's always gave me mega-rashes and the smell always seemed to kind of mix badly with my natural BO. some fragrances smell ok in the container but are too overpowering on the body or somehow mix poorly with the natural chemistry of the person wearing it. and some deoderants seem to do nothing for my smelliness while working wonderfully for others. anyway, none of these will seem very evident until he's had a chance to wear it for a few days.

oh, and for the love of all that is holy, NEVER let him use Axe body products. my grade 6 boys were obsessed with them, and they smelled so horrific and gave everyone headaches, but the boys had been thoroughly sold on the over-the-top advertising, and laid it on thick after every gym class. ugh!


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

My 12 year old ds uses Burts Bee herbal deodorant. At least when he remembers to put it on. He does struggle with that "every day" thing.


----------



## maatmama (Feb 22, 2002)

My 9 y/o ds some days smells like a grown man who has worked in a pigpen all day...we tried a bunch of different deodorants and settled on the adidas brand a pp mentioned....it works...enough said


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

This has been a new thing for us too, and I didn't like the idea of deodorant, the chemicals and stuff. So, we have been using coconut oil! It totally works! Just rub a little bit under the arms, it soaks in rather quickly and doesn't get on the clothes either. I was skeptical but it really does work!


----------



## Marcee (Jan 23, 2007)

My boys are 14, 12, and 10 and they all use Adidas.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

I'll have to look into the Adidas deodorant. Didn't know it existed.

My son asked for deodorant when he was nine y.o. Santa put a mini stick (you know, from the sample/travel sized aisle) of Old Spice in his stocking.









He wears it inconsistently. That's OK. Frankly I never noticed that he smelled.

It's good that your son is bathing daily. Does he actually soap up his pits and rinse well? Remind him to wash off the old deodorant before he applies more.


----------



## zebra15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverFish* 

oh, and for the love of all that is holy, NEVER let him use Axe body products. my grade 6 boys were obsessed with them, and they smelled so horrific and gave everyone headaches, but the boys had been thoroughly sold on the over-the-top advertising, and laid it on thick after every gym class. ugh!

THIS !!! PLEASE

AXE needs to be outlawed and totally discontinued.


----------



## RitesForGirls (Mar 1, 2012)

Has anyone tried Soapwalla? It's supposed to surpass all other healthy deodorants in that it actually works! The reviews are glowing. We are yet to find a 'natural' deodorant that is effective - and my teenager is sporty, so we need to find something that actually does what it says on the bottle. Do encourage your teens to avoid antiperspirants though - we are supposed to sweat, it is part of the bodies regulating system, and the chemicals in antiperspirants can be really harmful.


----------



## LovingMama2 (Jan 18, 2011)

This thread is old, but in case this can help anyone... baking soda would work for this situation. That's what I use. The crystal type of deoderant stick did not work for me, but baking soda does. I just don't use it right after shaving (which wouldn't apply here anyway).

It's cheap and easy enough to try for a week anyway, right?


----------

